# pico 10.10.10cm = a liter



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Your filter is as big as your aquarium! haha!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

That air pump mod is unreal! Nice job on the scape too!


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Carlin said:


> Your filter is as big as your aquarium! haha!


Yes,   but really work, keep my aquarium always healt and clean, lol


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

that is so cool im doing one of those, I have a 5L tank with anubias petite and dwarf hairgrass, its so cool having tiny tanks because its such an art and is really rewarding and you can have loads of them and the best part of it all is that there really cheap!


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> That air pump mod is unreal! Nice job on the scape too!


Hahaha sorry sir but about air pump is very real. Just try modification


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

horsedude said:


> that is so cool im doing one of those, I have a 5L tank with anubias petite and dwarf hairgrass, its so cool having tiny tanks because its such an art and is really rewarding and you can have loads of them and the best part of it all is that there really cheap!


Sure sir, if i can't buy i will try for make it . Maybee you can try at home sir


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

very nice set up


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

scotty b said:


> very nice set up



thanks :hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

This looks fantastic, but I'm a little concerned about having fish in there. Personally I don't like having fish in anything less than 5 liters, there's just not enough room.


----------



## Cypranid Kid (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice. Seems to me sir that you have some experience with electronics and you are not afraid to try modifications. My guess is that you make a living as an Engineer or Technician of some sort. Am I correct?


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Kehy said:


> This looks fantastic, but I'm a little concerned about having fish in there. Personally I don't like having fish in anything less than 5 liters, there's just not enough room.


thanks for comment sir, I've been removing fish from there because it looks not enough space roud:roud:roud:



Cypranid Kid said:


> Very nice. Seems to me sir that you have some experience with electronics and you are not afraid to try modifications. My guess is that you make a living as an Engineer or Technician of some sort. Am I correct?


thanks for comment sir  no, i not engineer or technician sir, i am just a student of the Faculty of law :biggrin:

please call me khairin because i was 20years old :icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Very clever!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice! Love epic DIY skillz! Have you ever attempted a saltwater pico?


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH! This is Awesome! I'm going to build one of these so we can start a 1L Cube Club!

Did you custom build that tank as well?


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Love the DIY light. Is the LED 3w 6500k?
> 
> btw, my son has had a 2l cube on his night stand with a single small minnow and a ghost shrimp for over a month now. I think a single ghost or a pair of juvenile cherry shrimp could live in your 1L comfortably.


thank for comment sir :icon_smil:icon_smil

i just use led 1watt 6500k, because charge for phone only have 5v 

in my tank i placing 2 rilli shrimp and now over 3 mounts look healthy but i add a liter biologi canister


----------



## snowmonkey (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats awesome. could you do a quick guide to setting up a light like that using a phone charger?


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Aplomado said:


> Very clever!


thank you sir :icon_smil:icon_smil



Basil said:


> Very nice! Love epic DIY skillz! Have you ever attempted a saltwater pico?


thank for comment sir, i don't have saltwater pico sir :icon_smil:icon_smil
i not build saltwater tank, because coral takes yearly to grow and I'm not damage it 



Legot said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH! This is Awesome! I'm going to build one of these so we can start a 1L Cube Club!
> 
> Did you custom build that tank as well?


thank for comment sir, no i can't build tank. i just buy from aquariumshop for tank :icon_smil:icon_smil


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

others side



















thanks TPT


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks fantastic, but again, that's a very small amount of room for two active fish. Not only that, but they throw off the look too. The fish are too large for the tank. Maybe small shrimp would work better.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice, keep up the good work! It's good to see these little tanks operating long term.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

That DIY air pump to water pump is awesome! You don't worry about water leaking into the pump? You should make a step by step video of that mod. I'm not sure I trust myself to do it just from the pictures LOL.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Looks fantastic, but again, that's a very small amount of room for two active fish. Not only that, but they throw off the look too. The fish are too large for the tank. Maybe small shrimp would work better.


 I totally agree. They look like sharks in that little thing :icon_bigg

I removed my single minnow from his 2 liter vase and into a pond. It took me a month but I started to feel bad for the little guy. There is a single ghost shrimp and even he is starting to outgrow his vase. A couple of cherry shrimp would be ideal for such a small tank.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well this is a rather neat little build!


----------



## holoublahee (Jan 1, 2013)

I also agree about the CPDs, maybe some neos would be better suited for a tank that size.



snowmonkey said:


> Thats awesome. could you do a quick guide to setting up a light like that using a phone charger?


I agree! could you make some guides for the DIYs? They are great and the tank looks awesome!


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Looks fantastic, but again, that's a very small amount of room for two active fish. Not only that, but they throw off the look too. The fish are too large for the tank. Maybe small shrimp would work better.


thank you sir 
yes sir, I've replaced the fishs with shrimp 



xmas_one said:


> Nice, keep up the good work! It's good to see these little tanks operating long term.


thank you sir 



TekWarren said:


> That DIY air pump to water pump is awesome! You don't worry about water leaking into the pump? You should make a step by step video of that mod. I'm not sure I trust myself to do it just from the pictures LOL.


thank you sir, i don't worry about water because i ' ve tried it before it 
fitted


AGUILAR3 said:


> I totally agree. They look like sharks in that little thing :icon_bigg
> 
> I removed my single minnow from his 2 liter vase and into a pond. It took me a month but I started to feel bad for the little guy. There is a single ghost shrimp and even he is starting to outgrow his vase. A couple of cherry shrimp would be ideal for such a small tank.


yes sir, thanks 

i replace fish with 2 small shrimp 



holoublahee said:


> I also agree about the CPDs, maybe some neos would be better suited for a tank that size.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! could you make some guides for the DIYs? They are great and the tank looks awesome!


you can read my diy tutorial in this sir 

http://forum.indoaquascape.com/showthread.php/12355-10.10.10-journal

but sorry  i use indonesian language, my english is so bad


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

wade0328 said:


> Well this is a rather neat little build!


thank you sir roud:roud:


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks really nice! I also agree that changing to shrimp would be the better option as it make the tank look more appealing!
Good luck...


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

horsedude said:


> Looks really nice! I also agree that changing to shrimp would be the better option as it make the tank look more appealing!
> Good luck...


thank you sir, i think so


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

little update feb 11, 2014


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful little tank! I'm curious, is it still using the same DIY filter/pump?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for removing the fish, the shrimp fit MUCH better! They definitely don't distract the eye like the fish did, so it's easier to appreciate the scape. Those buces are looking fantastic!


----------



## Satria (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome bro...
Pas liat di foto diy.. Ada gudang garamnya.. 
Mamtap bro..


----------



## aqewajjah (Feb 18, 2014)

Mantappp racun nya merajalela... ga d lokal tapi go internasional euyy... amazing setup pokok nya mah.. 

sent from telephone coin


----------

